# Gangrene Mastitis



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I am currently dealing with a case of Gangrene Mastitis that came on suddenly to a dry doe. I'd be happy to post pics and chronicle treatment if anyone is interested. This isn't pretty stuff. It's my second case, the first happened to this doe's mother when she was pregnant with her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.. you are dealing with this....  you can show pictures... as it helps to educate us... on what it is...... Also hearing about.. chronicle treatment is welcomed.. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

do post pics!

I've never dealt with it and would be interested in learning!  sounds terrible


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm going to keep track of it on an old blog I used to use as it's easier for me. I'll post a link to it here as soon as I have it ready.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ok :thumb:


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

The link below is safe and leads to an old blog I started years ago and never had time to work on. I figured it wold be easier to post pics on and also I wanted to tell the story in detail that I could save for the future. I'll update it as things change and bump this thread to let you all know. I hope this helps somebody. You can click on any picture and it will take you to a larger version for a better view. I apologize if the story is a bit wordy, but I want to include as many details as I can.

http://ranchoelchivito.blogspot.com/


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:O

I am forever Scarred from those pics....WOW....

Thats um crazy...Ive never seen anything like it before!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your girl! She is lucky to have someone taking care of her who knows what is going on and is totally on top of it.

Lots of good wishes for her recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow... that is horrible..  ....but thanks for sharing ....prayers for your Doe.... :hug: ray:


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Do they ever give vasodilators to counteract the vasoconstriction? 

Also...I wonder about draining all that fluid pooled in the udder. Did you ever think about cutting to allow drainage? Like lancing a boil.

I'm not questioning your treatment just wondering about different stuff.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

MiGoat said:


> Do they ever give vasodilators to counteract the vasoconstriction?
> 
> Also...I wonder about draining all that fluid pooled in the udder. Did you ever think about cutting to allow drainage? Like lancing a boil.
> 
> I'm not questioning your treatment just wondering about different stuff.


I've never heard of vasodialtors being used, it's an interesting idea. The hot packing drains quite a bit of the fluid out. I'm going to put up new pics this weekend sometime. The swollen looking bag of fluid on the back of her udder has gone down quite a bit and is now just papery and pretty empty. The teat has shrunk some too. I'm still packing it daily but only get about a half teaspoon of fluid out of it. She had her last shot today. She's been on Naxcel 16 days as of today. I froze one syringe in case she has a relapse and I need to get some into her right away. I'll be watching her closely in 24 hours. She's now in a stage the vet calls "aseptic necrosis". In other words, the side is rotting, but there's little or no bacterial action due to the antibiotics. It stinks some, but not like you'd imagine. The biggest problem is keeping the flies off of it.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I updated the blog for anyone who's interested in following the course of this condition.
ranchoelchivito.blogspot.com


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

wow, those are very interesting pics...i have seen mastitis but never anything that looked like that...thanks for sharing


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Vivian's udder came off clean. I've posted new pics and a final writeup of the process and my recommendations. I think you'll find the separation pictures pretty amazing. It'll be my final addition to the blog unless she has complications. I hope it helps others be aware that this can, and does, happen.

http://ranchoelchivito.blogspot.com/


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, the lord sure new what he was doing when he put the two of you together. 
Congratulations, She is one lucky girl.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Amazing....Vivien is one very lucky lady to be a part of your family. She looks as though she will heal up just fine. You are to be commended for having the heart that you do :hug: 

It's sad that you have had to endure this with 2 does, let alone 1 but thank you for posting the pics and the info you did...it will be very helpful for those in the same situation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job.... :thumb: ...it takes a special person.... to care so much and love her in such a special way....... to get her through this terrible ordeal ...... she is so lucky to have you.....as she needed you...so desperately... :hug: :hi5:


----------

